# Ideen als Diagramm oÄ abspeichern ?



## mari (1. Apr 2006)

Moin zusammen.

Also mir ist des jetzt schon öfters passiert dass ich mir relativ viele gedanken zu nem bestimmten Programm mache, was ich schreiben will und dann nach einiger zeit nicht mehr weiss, wie ich ein bestimmtes Problem lösen wollte. Gibts nicht nen nettes Tool oder Programm mit dem man solche Sachen schön machen kann ?

gruss mari


----------



## byte (1. Apr 2006)

Microsoft Visio z.b.


----------



## mari (1. Apr 2006)

ach ja möglichst kostenlos.
bin ein armer student  :idea:


----------



## AlArenal (1. Apr 2006)

Schau mal nach Software für sog. Mindmaps. Wir selbst benutzen auf Firma den MindManager (kommerziell).. Es gibta ber auch einfach freie Vertreter.. http://freemind.sourceforge.net ...

Ansonsten könnteste auch mit OpenOffice rumkaspern...


----------



## byte (1. Apr 2006)

mari hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ach ja möglichst kostenlos.
> bin ein armer student  :idea:



An meiner Uni kann man sich für MS Visio eine Studentenlizenz besorgen (MSDN Academic Alliance) und es for free saugen. Vielleicht gibts das bei euch ja auch!? Einfach mal informieren.


----------



## mari (1. Apr 2006)

ja gibts alles, da ich ja an der vll baldigen eliteuniversität aachen bin.
allerdings ist die seite im moment down und ich bin kein wirklicher microsoftfan.


----------



## AlArenal (1. Apr 2006)

Den Mindmanager kannste auch 21 Tage kostenlos testen:
http://www.mindjet.com/de/

Die Studentenversion liegt übrigens bei €103,24.


----------



## mari (1. Apr 2006)

hab mir das Freewaretool FreeMind =) gesaugt und auch n bisl damit rumgespielt.
Ist auf jeden fall besser als nichts bzw komische zettel die kein Mensch lesen kann.
naja es ist samstag abend, gibt ja auch noch n paar andere dinge.
werde ich morgen weiter damit beschaeftigen.


----------



## DEvent (2. Apr 2006)

es gibt auch Papier und Bleistift  :wink:


----------



## byte (2. Apr 2006)

mari hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich bin kein wirklicher microsoftfan.



Du verzichtest also lieber auf ein gutes Tool, wenn Du die Firma nicht magst? Riecht irgendwie nach Heise Community... :bae:


----------



## AlArenal (2. Apr 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mari hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das letzte Refugium derer, für die IT Ersatzreligion ist....


----------



## mari (3. Apr 2006)

DEvent hat gesagt.:
			
		

> es gibt auch Papier und Bleistift  :wink:



ja aber dann kann mans nicht lesen wenn ichs geschrieben habe =)


----------

